
Lost library of John Dee to be revealed - pepys
http://www.culture24.org.uk/history-and-heritage/royal-history/art539858-a-magical-glimpse-into-the-tudor-imagination-lost-library-of-john-dee-to-be-revealed
======
sotojuan
Hadn't heard about John Dee before, seems like a pretty cool dude like Alberti
was. I've been wondering if your current society prevents
"polymaths"/Renaissance men like him to exist. I know there probably are some,
and that in Tudor times most people stayed in the same line of work forever
(peasants), but it's an interesting question.

Either way, it's interesting to see how geniuses used to think, read, and
learn.

~~~
bitwize
Fun fact: John Dee would sign his secret correspondence with Queen Elizabeth
with a special symbol: two circles with a line above them that angles sharply
to their right. This symbolized his service as "the Queen's eyes". In more
modern times the symbol would be adapted into a form still synonymous with
espionage: 007, James Bond's code number.

